# EU Blue card migrating to Germany



## spacey10

I am somewhat confused as I can't seem to find the answer if anyone can shed some guidance I would be grateful. 

I live in Brussels and work for a Netherlands company (through a branch office in Belgium). I have been the recipient of a EU Blue card which I have held for 18 months. I work from home and rarely need to go to the office in the Netherlands. 

I would ideally like to move to another EU country, with my preference being Germany. 

However, when I have looked at this most people move and change jobs, I am not looking to do this. I just want to move country and not change job as the job would be the same. 

I have to wait for five years to obtain residency in Belgium, if I could move would this count towards any application? Could I continue with the application in Germany?

How would this impact my employer if this is possible?

Thanks


----------



## ALKB

spacey10 said:


> I am somewhat confused as I can't seem to find the answer if anyone can shed some guidance I would be grateful.
> 
> I live in Brussels and work for a Netherlands company (through a branch office in Belgium). I have been the recipient of a EU Blue card which I have held for 18 months. I work from home and rarely need to go to the office in the Netherlands.
> 
> I would ideally like to move to another EU country, with my preference being Germany.
> 
> However, when I have looked at this most people move and change jobs, I am not looking to do this. I just want to move country and not change job as the job would be the same.
> 
> I have to wait for five years to obtain residency in Belgium, if I could move would this count towards any application? Could I continue with the application in Germany?
> 
> How would this impact my employer if this is possible?
> 
> Thanks


You can travel on your BlueCard within the EU but you cannot reside in a country other than the one that has issued your residence permit = your BlueCard.

After 18 months on BlueCard in one EU country, you can apply for a BlueCard in a different EU country, provided you have a job offer in that country that fulfills the respective country's BlueCard requirements.

If your employer has a presence in Germany, you may be able to get a German BlueCard through them. Otherwise, you will have to apply for relevant jobs in Germany and hope to be sponsored.

Your time on the Belgian BlueCard may be counted towards permanent residency in the other country. In Germany, you can get indefinite leave to remain after as little as 33 months on BlueCard, if you meet the requirements, mainly good German language skills.


----------



## spacey10

ALKB said:


> You can travel on your BlueCard within the EU but you cannot reside in a country other than the one that has issued your residence permit = your BlueCard.
> 
> After 18 months on BlueCard in one EU country, you can apply for a BlueCard in a different EU country, provided you have a job offer in that country that fulfills the respective country's BlueCard requirements.


I will have to check this out - I believe it does, but will need to look at the detail.



ALKB said:


> If your employer has a presence in Germany, you may be able to get a German BlueCard through them. Otherwise, you will have to apply for relevant jobs in Germany and hope to be sponsored.


They do have a presence in Germany, but it is run differently and I was trying to avoid involving them if at all possible. At the moment I am trying to find out my options as I don't want to change jobs, I am very happy with what I do and who I work for. I was seeing if possible I could move without, or minimising my companies involvement. 



ALKB said:


> Your time on the Belgian BlueCard may be counted towards permanent residency in the other country. In Germany, you can get indefinite leave to remain after as little as 33 months on BlueCard, if you meet the requirements, mainly good German language skills.


So in essence, the time in Belgium (which will be 24 months in September) will count towards it and if I spoke fluent German then I could apply for a residency after 33 months. This is most interesting...


----------



## ALKB

spacey10 said:


> At the moment I am trying to find out my options as I don't want to change jobs, I am very happy with what I do and who I work for. I was seeing if possible I could move without, or minimising my companies involvement.
> 
> 
> 
> So in essence, the time in Belgium (which will be 24 months in September) will count towards it and if I spoke fluent German then I could apply for a residency after 33 months. This is most interesting...


You cannot move to Germany on the basis of a job with a Belgian employer.

You need a German residence/work permit, either BlueCard or a classic one. A Belgian BlueCard does not enable you to reside in Germany and a Belgian employer cannot sponsor you in Germany.

The German authorities may count your time on a different country's BlueCard towards residency but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## spacey10

ALKB said:


> You cannot move to Germany on the basis of a job with a Belgian employer.
> 
> You need a German residence/work permit, either BlueCard or a classic one. A Belgian BlueCard does not enable you to reside in Germany and a Belgian employer cannot sponsor you in Germany.
> 
> The German authorities may count your time on a different country's BlueCard towards residency but it's not guaranteed.


I've had a conversation with my employer and they have said that they are amenable to looking at my options. 

In this case, can I ask how I can find out if they would could the two years in Belgium towards residency in Germany? Also were I can find out the information concerning the 3 year fast track to residency you mentioned. 

Thanks.


----------



## ALKB

spacey10 said:


> I've had a conversation with my employer and they have said that they are amenable to looking at my options.
> 
> In this case, can I ask how I can find out if they would could the two years in Belgium towards residency in Germany? Also were I can find out the information concerning the 3 year fast track to residency you mentioned.
> 
> Thanks.


This is official information of Germany's immigration authority:

https://www.bamf.de/EN/Themen/Migra...=6DC007EF9CDFECE3E687B23AD04F6109.internet572

And about EU mobility:

https://www.bamf.de/EN/Themen/Migra...laueKarteEU/mobilitaet-blauekarteeu-node.html


----------

